# Cement board over drywall



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Is this common?


Yup, in Texas it is. In fact Texas is the only place I have ever done that type of thing.

It doesn't have to be done that way tho. To do it that way would require a special tile to make the bends around the cement boards and even tho that type of tile is still around there aren't very many colors or textures to chose from. It may even be a "dated" look these days. I know I haven't seen or used the stuff since I left Texas eighteen years ago.


----------

